# Température Powermac 2,7GHz



## MacEskis (5 Décembre 2005)

N'en ayant jamais eu l'idée, mais suite à un petit logiciel "Temperature Monitor Lite",
j'ai obtenu les températures suivantes :

CPU A : 61,1
CPU B : 58,2
Drive Bay : 23,5
Grapi. Proc. Case : 42,0
Graph. Proc. Chip : 56,0
Main Logic Board Backside : 45,1
Memory Controller Heatsink : 73,0
Proc. Card A Ambient : 47,8
Proc. Card B Ambient : 44,8

Le tout en celsius bien entendu.
Ca me parait un rien élevé... mais bon, je compare aux températures obtenues sur mes anciennes machines (Athlon X2 4400 / P4 3,2GHz).

Donc, si des possesseurs de 2,7GHz pouvaient controller leurs températures, histoire de comparer
et de s'inquièter ou non (vu qu'il est toujours sous garantie, pourquoi se priver).

Pour info, j'ai 2x250GB, 4x1GB Corsair Twinx et une 6800GT+Zalman VF700, le reste est standard.
Et là, il n'y a que Safari d'ouvert ainsi que Mail.

Merci


----------



## Mille Sabords (5 Décembre 2005)

tout me semble correct à vue de nez
mais peut être pas le controleur mémoire...

mais je n'ai pas de powermac...


----------



## Moumoune (6 Décembre 2005)

Je confirme, tout roule...

même la température du contrôleur mémoire... Sympa ces petits G5s pour se chauffer cet hiver !


----------



## power600 (6 Décembre 2005)

58 et 59 sur un G5 2X2.5 qui est en train de faire du folding....

Je l'ai vu grimper à 75° et il est devenu si instable que j'ai du agir: envoi de tout plein de rapport de plantage à Apple  et réinstallation d'un 10.4.3 neuf, le système devenant allergique à tout lancement d'une appli. Je sais, OS X n'est pas Windows mais le fait est qu'il était inutilisable.


----------



## MacEskis (6 Décembre 2005)

Bon, bin merci.  Je vois qu'il n'y a pas matière à s'inquièter.
@pluche


----------

